# Wild camping Costa del Sol



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

We're about to leave Torre del Mar bound for Tarifa. Does anyone know of a place between Estepona and Gibralter for a one night stop?

Also, I gather you can park at Morrisons in Gibralter. Can one stay there overnight?

Ian


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
What about turning off for the wildlife park at SELWO......I seem to remember the parking there is 'open ', but havent been for a few years.
I think on the spanish side of Gib there is lots of room on the coast road right by Gib......but not ideal.......don't know about overnighting at Morrisons.......let us all know if you can.
Rotten miserable weather today wasn't it !!
Still......getting better again tomorrow.....

Lynda


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*torre del mar*

Why leave Torre del mar . was down on the beach yesterday for a couple of hours , its our coast town, Iwould not wild camp west of malage ? Tarifa is only a couple of hours away and some good campsites , but be warned its average wind speed is 4.5, you must visit the the roman cite of bolognia . dont wild camp along here you will be moved on? enjoy your trip.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Ian,
there is a campsite at San Roque, just before Gibralter....its a bit awkward to get to as you have to leave the n340, cross the carriageway, travel alongside the N340, recross it and then look for a tiny sign on the slip road directing you to the campsite....sorry I cant remember the name of the site !!Beware if you are a large vehicle though, we were turned away as too big!!! 32ft !!)
FOR General INFO....there used to be a gated and secure car park outside the gib gates where you could leave your motorhome for 13 euros for 24 hours.....NO MORE !!!!! When we turned up late last year on the way to Morocco, this car park had closed(we parked there overnight anyway, as a couple of large trucks were there we figured we would be OK)We moved away very early next morning so as not to be too obvious !!!
Jenny and Gordon Smith(Sunny Agadir)


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Your not allowed to park overnight in Gibraltar. The customs as you go in will probably remind you of the law. Morrisons have signs up saying the parking limit is 3 hours and prohibiting overnight parking. If you just want a quick overnight stop i would suggest using the last section of pay motorway from Estepona and stop on the services. I think you will find it is quite safe and the toll is only about E1.50.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Get yourself onto the A7 heading south from Estepona and kep your eyes open as you approach the various roundabouts. I think it is one of the turn offs near Sotogrande you can see the wild campers in a layby alongside the road which is the last exit of the roundabout, there were several there on Tuesday when we drove down to Gibraltar from Estepona


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

We spent 2 nights on Spanish side, large waste ground with lorries and couple of other motorhomes. No problem.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Morrisons use a private contractor to clamp vehicles who over stay their time i,ve seen it happen
Colin


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to be so long replying to your thankful posts. The answer to Gibralter is to go into Morrisons to shop and buy cheap fuel. You're allowed to stay for three hours but not overnight. To visit Gibralter for sightseeing, the best plan is to park just outside the border 36.15567N 5.34514W, walk across and catch the bus into town.

Well worth a visit.

Ian


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Visit Gib no problem to drive in go to Europa Point follow signs plenty of free parking and the bus will take you back to the town.If the buses can make it so can you unless you are more than 10m
Colin


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*costa del sol.*

Good camp site at ctra n-340 km 194.7 Marbella. el camping cabopino

where you wild camping by the faro in T-d-m, did the police move you?
normally they will move you on as summer draws near. good sites also on the tarifa /cadiz road nr beach visit the roman cite at bolonia. have a safe journey.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

we were in T-D-M campsite but for a few days we were wild camping on the area in front of the site along with many others. Day 3, the police moved us on.

Ian


----------

